# RUSTUM CUSTUM...



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's a frame I picked up that someone started to get ready for a tank and skirts. Whatever the reason it wasn't finished, so I'm breathing new life into it without the tank or skirts. I have a clean slate to work with and the owner has given me the go ahead to do whatever I want. I have lots of ideas but she told me she wants to incorperate a "cherries" theme! 

[attachmentid=404031]

[attachmentid=404032]

[attachmentid=404034]

[attachmentid=404035]


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

whatever you do, get the same colour, that colour is beautiful


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

[attachmentid=404040]

[attachmentid=404041]

[attachmentid=404042]

[attachmentid=404043]


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

[attachmentid=404046]

[attachmentid=404047]

[attachmentid=404048]

[attachmentid=404049]


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Dec 30 2005, 03:50 PM~4516131
> *whatever you do, get the same colour, that colour is beautiful
> *


I know I love it, and it was such a nice paint job I don't know what the person was thinking when he hit it with what looks like an angle grinder! Or dragged it behind a car or something! :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 30 2005, 03:57 PM~4516187
> *Nice work
> *


Thanks man, it's just the beginning! Got a lot more neat tricks in store for this frame.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

how about some custom cherries with D twist chrome stems made in the "backbone" I think Three would fit nice.  :biggrin: she might dig it


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

sorry so big :uh:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I think I already saw a bike on here with a chrome 3d apple or cherry.


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

eh yo d twist where in ontario r u from???


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God_@Dec 30 2005, 05:20 PM~4516519
> *eh yo d twist where in ontario r u from???
> *


 St. Catharines :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Dec 30 2005, 05:11 PM~4516472
> *how about some custom cherries with D twist chrome stems made in the "backbone" I think Three would fit nice.    :biggrin:  she might dig it
> *


Cool idea Neal you and I are almost on the same page!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Dec 30 2005, 05:14 PM~4516496
> *I think I already saw a bike on here with a  chrome 3d apple or cherry.
> *


You got a pic of that bike? if so could you post it in this thread. thanks


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 30 2005, 12:54 PM~4516166
> *I know I love it, and it was such a nice paint job I don't know what the person was thinking when he hit it with what looks like an angle grinder! Or dragged it behind a car or something! :biggrin:
> *


Nice Work?????


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Dec 31 2005, 01:50 AM~4519297
> *Nice Work?????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I made a little head-way today! :roflmao: :roflmaopun intended!)
I still have 5 more pieces to weld into place but I just wanted to post up the progress! The piece on the front is just for support, it'll be removed before the last piece is welded in.

[attachmentid=405194]

[attachmentid=405195]


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

oh shit, thats tight as hell...great job...keep postin pics!


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

are you gonna do some kind of custom steering tube so looks nice?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

your crazy man


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks, check it out all done!

[attachmentid=405376]

[attachmentid=405377]


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

tight uffin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Dec 31 2005, 06:20 PM~4522717
> *tight uffin:
> *


thanks but the frame ain't done just yet.
to be continued...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 31 2005, 03:18 PM~4522689
> *Thanks, check it out all done!
> 
> [attachmentid=405376]
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

you should chrome that shit uffin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Dec 31 2005, 06:29 PM~4522797
> *you should chrome that shit uffin:
> *


If it was my frame I think I would!


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Shit you got some really inovative ideas man, im very impressed.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Dec 31 2005, 07:05 PM~4523120
> *Shit you got some really inovative ideas man, im very impressed.
> *


like thanks eh! :biggrin:
[attachmentid=405505]


----------



## BOMBAJESS (Nov 7, 2005)

That looks cherry man :thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

youre taking it to that next level damn............ I gotta go fry some bacon :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 31 2005, 02:18 PM~4522689
> *Thanks, check it out all done!
> 
> [attachmentid=405376]
> ...


man, you stole my idea. Yours looks 100 X better though.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2005, 09:37 PM~4524118
> *man, you stole my idea. Yours looks 100 X better though.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 31 2005, 03:18 PM~4522689
> *Thanks, check it out all done!
> 
> [attachmentid=405376]
> ...



that shit is sick as fuck :worship: :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 1 2006, 07:35 AM~4526869
> *thanks :biggrin:
> *


What I should have said was :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2006, 01:41 PM~4527127
> *What I should have said was  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I really like the art side of the lowrider bikes! But I just want to do something a little different than the rest. It's more of a challenge to lead than it is to follow. :biggrin: 
Thanks for alll the props guys I'll keep ya'll posted on the frames progress.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats the good thing about this site. People always post stuff and inspire others. I know that I get alot of ideas from everybody here. Its better than everything else. Cant wait to see what else you have up your sleeves. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2006, 03:42 PM~4527546
> *Thats the good thing about this site. People always post stuff and inspire others. I know that I get alot of ideas from everybody here. Its better than everything else. Cant wait to see what else you have up your sleeves.  :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya my man! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 31 2005, 02:50 PM~4521714
> *I made a little head-way today!  :roflmao:  :roflmaopun intended!)
> I still have 5 more pieces to weld into place but I just wanted to post up the progress! The piece on the front is just for support, it'll be removed before the last piece is welded in.
> 
> ...


do you use a plasma for cut this?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 1 2006, 06:46 PM~4528270
> *do you use a plasma for cut this?
> *


No, a cut off wheel to do the bulk of it and then a carbide cutter in my die grinder.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 1 2006, 05:48 PM~4528284
> *No, a cut off wheel to do the bulk of it and then a carbide cutter in my die grinder.
> *


oh ok thanks


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSHIT , that is sweet , amazing idea , love it man .


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Well I stripped all the paint off and fixed the areas that were hit with grinder. Just a few more mods and she's all set for some paint!

[attachmentid=406488]

[attachmentid=406489]

[attachmentid=406490]


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

That head tube mod is tight. Finally someone doing something different. Nice idea and nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jan 1 2006, 10:23 PM~4529504
> *That head tube mod is tight. Finally someone doing something different. Nice idea and nice work. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Holy Shit D that is Awesome...hey pm what you used to get all the paint off please.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 2 2006, 01:28 PM~4533562
> *Holy Shit D that is Awesome...hey pm what you used to get all the paint off please.
> *


I'll post it up here, no big secret! I used a furniture stripper called Circa 1850 and then I used the wire wheel on my bench grinder and a hand wire brush. then just rubbed it down with some 80 grit emery cloth. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 2 2006, 11:36 AM~4533621
> *I'll post it up here, no big secret! I used a furniture stripper called Circa 1850 and then I used the wire wheel on my bench grinder and a hand wire brush. then just rubbed it down with some 80 grit emery cloth. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 2 2006, 01:36 PM~4533621
> *I'll post it up here, no big secret! I used a furniture stripper called Circa 1850 and then I used the wire wheel on my bench grinder and a hand wire brush. then just rubbed it down with some 80 grit emery cloth. :biggrin:
> *


sweet thanks Darin


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 2 2006, 01:41 PM~4533644
> *sweet thanks Darin
> *


Not a problem Jerry! I posted here to help everyone out. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 2 2006, 01:43 PM~4533656
> *Not a problem Jerry! I posted here to help everyone out. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

get to work, your slackin


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Jan 2 2006, 04:08 PM~4534539
> *get to work, your slackin
> *


HUH?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

ooOoOOOoooOOoOOoOooOOoo


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

woody.

how do you prep metal for paint?


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

how did you fix the areas that were hit with a grinder?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 2 2006, 04:34 PM~4534722
> *woody.
> 
> how do you prep metal for paint?
> *


rough it up a little with some emery cloth and then prime it.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 2 2006, 06:19 PM~4535359
> *how did you fix the areas that were hit with a grinder?
> *


That has already been done, I sanded everything smooth by hand with the 80 grit emery cloth, kind of like polishing at shoe. That way the tubing didn't get gouged any more and this way it stays round. Any tiny imperfections will diappear with the primer and paint.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wheres that emery cloth avalable at? im jus using regular 80 grit sand paper


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 2 2006, 05:21 PM~4535749
> *wheres that emery cloth avalable at? im jus using regular 80 grit sand paper
> *


you'll have a nice rough surface to paint on


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is that good? im sure the primer coat will hide most of the scratches from the 80


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 2 2006, 07:27 PM~4535783
> *you'll have a nice rough surface to paint on
> *


the frame in the pictures is already roughed up with that 80 grit and it is smooth as hell. Don't forget the steel doesn't scratch like paint. This isn't the first frame I've done this way, once the automotive grade primer (which is a lot better than any rattle can because of the hardener in it!) is laid down and lightly sanded then painted I'll have a top notch paint job.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 2 2006, 07:21 PM~4535749
> *wheres that emery cloth avalable at? im jus using regular 80 grit sand paper
> *


not really sure I had a roll given to me. It is mainly used in machine shops for polishing metals on a metal lathes that kind of stuff.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

so id be ok with 80 girt to get the paint off and hten go with a smoother sand paper before primer?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 2 2006, 08:44 PM~4536146
> *so id be ok with 80 girt to get the paint off and hten go with a smoother sand paper before primer?
> *


I'm not because I'm gonna smooth out the primer.


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 2 2006, 05:21 PM~4535749
> *wheres that emery cloth avalable at? im jus using regular 80 grit sand paper
> *


at almost any plumbing supply store and alot of hardware stores


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 2 2006, 09:30 PM~4536481
> *at almost any plumbing supply store and alot of hardware stores
> *


Cool thanks. I usually liberate mine from work but my brother gave me a roll that he liberated from his work. :biggrin:


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't wait to see it in person !!!!!


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 3 2006, 11:44 AM~4536146
> *so id be ok with 80 girt to get the paint off and hten go with a smoother sand paper before primer?
> *


man go over it with 240 paper befor primer just so it comes out smoother... 80 grit is pretty harsh and some of the scratches might come through


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

woody man sweeeeeeeeeeeeet assss frame... cant wait to see it painted! :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

nice


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jan 3 2006, 07:35 AM~4538556
> *man go over it with 240 paper befor primer just so it comes out smoother... 80 grit is pretty harsh and some of the scratches might come through
> *


It's not really scratched as much as you would think, but I think I will hit it with the 240 just to be safe! Thanks!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jan 3 2006, 07:37 AM~4538557
> *woody man sweeeeeeeeeeeeet assss frame... cant wait to see it painted!  :thumbsup:
> *


I can't wait to hear back from the owner to OK a couple more cool mods then discuss a colour!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 2 2006, 11:54 PM~4537433
> *I can't wait to see it in person !!!!!
> *


wait to see what I have in store for your frame cracker!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 3 2006, 08:08 AM~4538865
> *It's not really scratched as much as you would think, but I think I will hit it with the 240 just to be safe! Thanks!
> *


good


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

All right I took a pic of the emery cloth I used and I'm really not sure what grit it is, it doesn't say 80 on it that's just what I thought it was. Either way it didn't gouge or scratch the frame at all. I've sanded three frames this same way and primed right over it without sanding with a finer grit and each frame turned out flawless!

[attachmentid=408984]


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Yo D you using .035 0r .030 in the mig those welds are nice on the neck piece .... I went thru all that troulble welding mines on washers  Nice work man  can't wait to have some more of those moose or bear burgers :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 3 2006, 12:33 PM~4539346
> *Yo D you using .035 0r .030 in the mig those welds are nice on the neck piece .... I went thru all that troulble welding mines on washers   Nice work man     can't wait to have some more of those moose or bear burgers   :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


.035" I cleaned everything really well with the bench grinder wire wheel (clean is the key!) then put my welder on the highest setting (yours is like mine so you know what I'm mean) then just one good shot with the trigger and that's it bro!

as for the burgers, I won't tell you what they are this time!
[attachmentid=409028]


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

we sometimes have bison burgers, those are good way more flavour then beef


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 3 2006, 02:40 PM~4540098
> *we sometimes have bison burgers, those are good way more flavour then beef
> *


that's just a photoshopped pic I was just messing with the bone collector! He thinks us Canadians ate bear,moose,and beaver all the time.Just having some fun. :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

but i actually do have bison burgers


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 3 2006, 12:43 PM~4540125
> * but i actually do have bison burgers
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 3 2006, 02:43 PM~4540125
> * but i actually do have bison burgers
> *


I wouldn't mind trying them they sound good!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 3 2006, 12:45 PM~4540139
> *I wouldn't mind trying them they sound good!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

bike looks good


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 3 2006, 03:04 PM~4540278
> *bike looks good
> *


thanks man!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

it tis nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:worship: keep it up


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 4 2006, 10:56 AM~4546035
> *:worship: keep it up
> *


I will my man! :biggrin: I just heard back from the owner of this frame and I should get some more done by the weekend,so I'll post up the pics later.


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

love the idea with the neck D twist keep up the the good work


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

dude were did u get the bird cage deal for the center of the bike i want one


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 3 2006, 01:41 PM~4539387
> *.035" I cleaned everything really well with the bench grinder wire wheel (clean is the key!) then put my welder on the highest setting (yours is like mine so you know what I'm mean) then just one good shot with the trigger and that's it bro!
> 
> as for the burgers, I won't tell you what they are this time!
> ...


our compliments that shits from sobeys, I make money there! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 4 2006, 11:29 AM~4546174
> *dude were did u get the bird cage deal for the center of the bike i want one
> *


I made the birdcage in seatpost. drop me a pm man.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Jan 4 2006, 12:08 PM~4546371
> *our compliments that shits from sobeys, I make money there!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 31 2005, 05:18 PM~4522689
> *Thanks, check it out all done!
> 
> [attachmentid=405376]
> ...


This is what i was talkin about D...just incase i said it wrong :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 5 2006, 10:42 AM~4552937
> *This is what i was talkin about D...just incase i said it wrong :thumbsup:
> *


I gottcha bro! :biggrin: PM has been sent!


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

hey wheres the pix....i want more


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Jan 5 2006, 10:49 AM~4552984
> *hey wheres the pix....i want more
> *


pages 1 and 2 I don't have anymore done YET! patience! patience!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 5 2006, 10:47 AM~4552970
> *I gottcha bro! :biggrin: PM has been sent!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I just relized something I named the project incorrectly.
It should have been Custum Rustum, my bad!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 6 2006, 08:19 AM~4559772
> *I just relized something I named the project incorrectly.
> It should have been Custum Rustum, my bad!
> *


LOL


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 6 2006, 02:03 PM~4561220
> *LOL
> *


bit of an inside joke. Sorry can't fill ya in!


----------



## the wheel dealer (May 25, 2005)

yo that bikes lookin sick your work gets better every time i see something new :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## imagine (Jan 6, 2006)

Keep the pictures comming :biggrin: Nice work tho....


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the wheel dealer_@Jan 7 2006, 02:08 PM~4567691
> *yo that bikes lookin sick your work gets better every time i see something new  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


hey thanks Dave maybe I'll bring it by your shop so you can see it first hand!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imagine_@Jan 7 2006, 03:07 PM~4567976
> *Keep the pictures comming  :biggrin:  Nice work tho....
> *


I will my man, I spent all day Sat with the bone collector working on a top secret project, so my frame got put on the back burner. I'll be working on it this week so maybe some more pics by next weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 8 2006, 08:25 AM~4572200
> *I will my man, I spent all day Sat with the bone collector working on a top secret project, so my frame got put on the back burner. I'll be working on it this week so maybe some more pics by next weekend! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

here's a sneak peak at the bone collectors top secret project....















[attachmentid=416462]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
you all thought I was gonna let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Well I finally was able to take some pics of the "trim" pieces for this bike. I plan on adding at least two more.These are going to be chromed, because they are held on by two chrome screws!

[attachmentid=419412]

[attachmentid=419414]

[attachmentid=419415]

[attachmentid=419416]

[attachmentid=419417]


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 11 2006, 07:29 PM~4597708
> *Well I finally was able to take some pics of the "trim" pieces for this bike. I plan on adding at least two more.These are going to be chromed, because they are held on by two chrome screws!
> 
> [attachmentid=419412]
> ...


FUCKIN' SIC'


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

its tight i like it.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

It makes me horny!
:biggrin:


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

u really have good ideas i like what u r doing. is a real unique style


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I love it this frame went from, "hey Darin could you fix the grind marks on the frame?" to a very custom piece! And my mind is still runnin' with ideas! :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it would work on a bike already painted if your careful Didn't take long to bring that to life damn that looks hott :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

damn that is lookin good i like the headtube never seen that before and more wow cant wait to see this thing done good luck


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 11 2006, 09:51 PM~4597837
> *I'm pretty sure it would work on a bike already painted if your careful Didn't take long to bring that to life damn that looks hott :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You could easily add this to a finished bike! Drill two small holes,tap them and take your bike for a ride to show them off!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jan 11 2006, 09:52 PM~4597850
> *damn that is lookin good i like the headtube never seen that before and more wow cant wait to see this thing done good luck
> *


Thanks man! I'd rather lead the pack than follow!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 11 2006, 07:42 PM~4597771
> *It makes me horny!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Looking sweet commander , your brains going 90 , lol .


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

man those ideas are badass 

i would like to use the rim idea for my bike also 

that twist thought is the best i have ever thought of great way to set the standard 

what planes do u have for the steering tube maybe add some leds inside the head tube around it?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Here you go Darin....it shipped out today :biggrin: 

I pm'd you all the info


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 12 2006, 01:43 PM~4602629
> *Here you go Darin....it shipped out today :biggrin:
> 
> I pm'd you all the info
> *


I thought you wanted it to be a secret bro!?? :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 11 2006, 10:41 PM~4598307
> *Looking sweet commander , your brains going 90 , lol .
> *


I'm thinking this can take us somewhere commander!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

FCB :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 13 2006, 07:37 AM~4609354
> *FCB  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


WHAT???


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

well I made the 3D cherries that will grace the tank area on this bike!

[attachmentid=423223]


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 14 2006, 04:18 PM~4620007
> *well I made the 3D cherries that will grace the tank area on this bike!
> 
> [attachmentid=423223]
> *


 those are pretty awesome
how much for a pair of cherry mirrors. pm me.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 14 2006, 07:18 PM~4620007
> *well I made the 3D cherries that will grace the tank area on this bike!
> 
> [attachmentid=423223]
> *


how big are those?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Jan 14 2006, 06:25 PM~4620051
> *how big are those?
> *


They are about 2 1/2" wide


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

sweet enough to eat :biggrin: D twist stems NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

bump!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok I would like some feed back on the position of the cherries.
postion 1:stem facing forward

[attachmentid=423341]

postion 2:stem facing the back and one cherry touching the frame

[attachmentid=423342]

position 3: stem facing the back with both cherries touching the frame

[attachmentid=423343]


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

need some help please!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i like 3 better


----------



## habib (Jan 12, 2006)

i think position 3 would be the most appealing to me....


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

the third one was the one I was gonna go with, thank you!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I like 1


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2006, 08:45 PM~4620989
> *I like 1
> *


thanks man! now I'm just waiting to hear back from the owner so I can finish this frame.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

duece


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

go with no. 1!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

You guys are killin' me I was hoping for a land slide it seems fairly divided! :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 14 2006, 06:27 PM~4620823
> *Ok I would like some feed back on the position of the cherries.
> postion 1:stem facing forward
> 
> ...


 position 2 because one of the cherries fits perfectly in the corner.


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

I like # 3


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

i love #3


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

go with # 1


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

i like #1 myself


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

#3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

1


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

#1 :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

the #1 is nice too


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

#1


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey commander , you gotta try and think of away to make the cherries spin . I think that might be sick idea .


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

i like #3


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

i like #4 now!  spinning cherries haha!!! get them chromed too


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Jan 15 2006, 09:03 AM~4624417
> *i like #4 now!  spinning cherries haha!!! get them chromed too
> *


yer all killin' me! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

#3 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i like three


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

thanks for the input everyone, I think I'm gonna go with #1 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Alright this biatch is all ready for some primer. Mods are done and I'm turning my attention to whole bunch of new projects! Thanks to everyone I'll be real busy for the next few months ahead!

[attachmentid=425320]

[attachmentid=425324]

[attachmentid=425325]


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

awesome detail thats very good work totally new design also i like that 

kudos d twist


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 16 2006, 01:22 PM~4632891
> *awesome detail thats very good work  totally new design also i like that
> 
> kudos d twist
> *


Thanks and like I said before I don't like to follow, I'd rather lead! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What color are you going to paint it? Same color or black cherry?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2006, 01:25 PM~4632917
> *What color are you going to paint it? Same color or black cherry?
> *


I'd like to go with black cherry but I have to talk to the owner first! When it is done the cherries will be airbrushed to make them pop out of the frame and so they look real! So a dark colour like that would really make all the chrome and the cherries stand out.


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

BIKES LOOKING MIGHTY CLEAN KEEP IT UP AND PROPS TO YOU


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Damn you are a genius. Nice azz work D Twist.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Jan 16 2006, 01:34 PM~4633003
> *BIKES LOOKING MIGHTY CLEAN KEEP IT UP  AND PROPS TO YOU
> *


I appreciate the good words, thanks. :biggrin: I'm very happy with the end results.


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

ME TOO :biggrin: AND BY THE WAY WHATS THAT GOING FOR PRICE WISE?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Jan 16 2006, 11:36 AM~4633017
> *ME TOO :biggrin: AND BY THE WAY WHATS THAT GOING FOR PRICE WISE?
> *


 ya im curious to know. Id paya mint for great work like that.!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Jan 16 2006, 01:36 PM~4633017
> *ME TOO :biggrin: AND BY THE WAY WHATS THAT GOING FOR PRICE WISE?
> *


This frame was done as a favour for someone in my club who just couldn't do it! So to answer your question....free! I need to showcase my stuff WITHIN MY CLUB ONLY and that was the other reason I was given a clean slate to do what I wanted. So everyone please don't email or pm me saying " Can you do mine for free?" because it won't happen. I don't even want to throw a price out there because I treated this frame like it was mine and did alot of extra prep work and I couldn't even begin to guess the hours put into making each piece on this frame. Put it this way I had the frame for a month and half!


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Well that's a month and a half of a nice azz job :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 16 2006, 01:56 PM~4633188
> *Well that's a month and a half of a nice azz job  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie that is some bad ass work and clean keep up teh good work


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

That black cherry sounds sweet D .............................. welcome to the darkside FCB


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

damn your good..

props :thumbsup:


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

That looks really wicked .

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh , no more rust , lol .


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 16 2006, 06:32 PM~4635360
> *That looks really wicked .
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh , no more rust , lol .
> *


you got it!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

more pic :dunno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

well I made some mini skirts for the Cherry frame!

[attachmentid=433492]

[attachmentid=433494]


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha , shit I just left there and you already fucking cut , bent , and welded it all . Shit , you the man commander . Mad props .


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 22 2006, 06:49 PM~4681987
> *Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha , shit I just left there and you already fucking cut , bent , and welded it all . Shit , you the man commander . Mad props .
> *


The man, the myth,the legend... D TWIST!!


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

That looks amazing , it flows smoothly .


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

NOW HOW ABOUT A PIC OF THE WHOLE FRAME


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 22 2006, 06:54 PM~4682039
> *NOW HOW ABOUT A PIC OF THE WHOLE FRAME
> *


give me a minute!


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL
COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL
COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COO LCOOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL
COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL COOL


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

[attachmentid=433530]


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

DAMN IT LOOKS GOOD I DONT LIKE THE TRIM PIECE BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION IT STILL LOOKS GOOD 2 ME THOUGH.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 22 2006, 07:10 PM~4682156
> *DAMN IT LOOKS GOOD I DONT LIKE THE TRIM PIECE BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION IT STILL LOOKS GOOD 2 ME THOUGH.
> *


Everyone is entitled to their opinion! :biggrin: Besides the pics don't really do it justice, looks way better in person. It'l look better when the trim piece is chromed!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 22 2006, 06:13 PM~4682187
> *Everyone is entitled to their opinion! :biggrin: Besides the pics don't really do it justice, looks way better in person. It'l look better when the trim piece is chromed!
> *


WHY JUST THE TRIM PIECE. I HATE CHROME FRAMES, BUT THIS ONE COULD PULL IT OFF. :cheesy:


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

That frame will be painted .


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 22 2006, 07:37 PM~4682333
> *WHY JUST THE TRIM PIECE.  I HATE CHROME FRAMES, BUT THIS ONE COULD PULL IT OFF. :cheesy:
> *


it would look cool all chrome but we have better plans and like TWISM said it's getting painted! but thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Jan 22 2006, 05:43 PM~4682359
> *That frame will be painted .
> *


 trust me, twist +paint = BAD!!!
look at any painted twisted frame, it looks useless painted.
The point of a twist is to chrome it and make it shine at any angle, and even if you put a base of silver and a nice metallic paint, it will never look half as good as a chrome frame, so before its too late, chrome it. nAnd if you want it even better, put it gold, but i think looks better


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 03:45 PM~4688217
> *trust me, twist +paint = BAD!!!
> 
> *




coming from the person who said to put fender braces on the OUTSIDE...



NOBODY SHOULD TRUST YOU.



whoops caps lock.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 23 2006, 03:47 PM~4688234
> *coming from the person who said to put fender braces on the OUTSIDE...
> NOBODY SHOULD TRUST YOU.
> whoops caps lock.
> *


Your not even worth thinking about being nice to, like justdeez says
``YOUR MOTHER SHOULD HAVE SWALLOWED YOU``
..woops, caps lock.. :dunno:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 03:49 PM~4688256
> *Your not even worth thinking about being nice to, like justdeez says
> ``YOUR MOTHER SHOULD HAVE SWALLOWED YOU``
> ..woops, caps lock.. :dunno:
> *



it's impossible for a human being to swallow another human being.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 23 2006, 04:56 PM~4688302
> *it's impossible for a human being to swallow another human being.
> *


hey ali, what's in your avatar? no b.s.

wanna see if you know.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 23 2006, 04:50 PM~4688684
> *hey ali, what's in your avatar?  no b.s.
> 
> wanna see if you know.
> *


i didnt know they had 64s in tea town


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 23 2006, 03:56 PM~4688302
> *it's impossible for a human being to swallow another human being.
> *


 im only hoping your not serious. It was a degrating joke, it meant that one day a very long time ago, your mother was giving a man a blowjob, and she said she wasnt gonna swallow it, so he took his penis and came in her uteris. Some time later you were born


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 06:45 PM~4688217
> *trust me, twist +paint = BAD!!!
> look at any painted twisted frame, it looks useless painted.
> The point of a twist is to chrome it and make it shine at any angle, and even if you put a base of silver and a nice metallic paint, it will never look half as good as a chrome frame, so before its too late, chrome it. nAnd if you want it even better, put it gold, but i think looks better
> *


 I think if you balance it out right it will be smoking If he doesn't paint the bike it might be to much chrome :biggrin: i'm sure twis will hook it up


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 05:45 PM~4688217
> *trust me, twist +paint = BAD!!!
> look at any painted twisted frame, it looks useless painted.
> The point of a twist is to chrome it and make it shine at any angle, and even if you put a base of silver and a nice metallic paint, it will never look half as good as a chrome frame, so before its too late, chrome it. nAnd if you want it even better, put it gold, but i think looks better
> *


I understand exactly what you are saying and If the frame was mine I would use some chrome on the frame. But I have thought about what you are saying about painted twists and I'm playing with a few ideas to see what looks better! Thanks for your input every little bit helps! :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 23 2006, 04:50 PM~4688684
> *hey ali, what's in your avatar?  no b.s.
> 
> wanna see if you know.
> *



it's a 1963 chevy impala


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 05:18 PM~4688840
> *im only hoping your not serious. It was a degrating joke, it meant that one day a very long time ago, your mother was giving a man a blowjob, and she said she wasnt gonna swallow it, so he took his penis and came in her uteris. Some time later you were born
> *



this is not a true story and did not happen.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 24 2006, 10:12 AM~4693114
> *it's a 1963 chevy impala
> *


[attachmentid=435258]


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Well I did paint this frame after all and here's a pic of it!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 21 2006, 09:09 PM~6014712
> *Well I did paint this frame after all and here's a pic of it!
> 
> 
> ...


looks even better in person


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LOOKS SIC


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 21 2006, 09:09 PM~6014712
> *Well I did paint this frame after all and here's a pic of it!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

is that candy over gold plating?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 22 2006, 12:23 AM~6014788
> *is that candy over gold plating?
> *


Well that's the way I would like to do it, but believe it or not it's all painted with a... rattle can!!!!!! :0 and there is no bondo anywhere on that frame either!


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Clean and simple - Damn that frame is nice! Diggin it!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Aug 22 2006, 06:37 AM~6015971
> *Clean and simple - Damn that frame is nice! Diggin it!
> *


  Thanks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That frame is bad ass, very clean looking :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

damn thats nice


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 21 2006, 09:09 PM~6014712
> *Well I did paint this frame after all and here's a pic of it!
> 
> 
> ...


simple but damn that frame is nice and what i see on the table d-twist parts ? pic?? :biggrin:


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

are the cherry stems d-twisted?????


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 22 2006, 03:32 AM~6015961
> *Well that's the way I would like to do it, but believe it or not it's all painted with a... rattle can!!!!!! :0 and there is no bondo anywhere on that frame either!
> *


so the gold twists on the frame are paint?


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes the cherry stems are D-Twisted.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

is this youre frame ??


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry, and yes the whole bike was done with automotive spray paint. It will look alot sharper with the clear coat on it.


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 22 2006, 08:16 PM~6020109
> *is this youre frame ??
> *


No, but I do help Darin with some of his projects.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs D Twist_@Aug 22 2006, 04:19 PM~6020137
> *No, but I do help Darin with some of his projects.
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God_@Aug 22 2006, 06:13 PM~6019209
> *are the cherry stems d-twisted?????
> *


Here's a pic before I welded them into the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 22 2006, 02:03 PM~6019132
> *simple but damn that frame is nice and what i see on the table d-twist parts ? pic?? :biggrin:
> *


I want to see too. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 23 2006, 12:03 PM~6024290
> *Here's a pic before I welded them into the frame.
> 
> 
> ...



sik i thought so :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's the stuff on the table!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 23 2006, 08:05 PM~6029541
> *Here's the stuff on the table!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

That frame is how lowrider bikes should be. awesome shit.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 24 2006, 12:14 AM~6029645
> *That frame is how lowrider bikes should be.  awesome shit.
> *


hey thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

D U GOT BETTER PIXS OF THE SPORKETED


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 23 2006, 09:05 PM~6029541
> *Here's the stuff on the table!
> 
> 
> ...


nice it misses just my glasses and my seatpost on the table lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Aug 24 2006, 12:45 AM~6029882
> *D U GOT BETTER PIXS OF THE SPORKETED
> *


hit up the bone collector for those. They are his. :biggrin:


----------

